# Deer Checking: Automated Game-Check & Permanent Tagging



## reel

OK I read this. Could someone tell me what it says ? ?
........
The automated game-check and permanent tagging process no longer requires hunters to transport their deer to an official game-check station for permanent tagging. License agents will process game-check transactions, but will not visually inspect or permanently tag deer on behalf of hunters.

Metal tags have been discontinued. Hunters will not receive a metal tag for their deer.

Hunters are encouraged to complete the automated game-check and permanent tagging process in a sheltered area.

Hunters must have their permit with the attached permanent tag in hand to complete the game-check and permanent tagging proces. Hunters can complete the automated game-check and permanent tagging process in one of three ways:

Call 1-877-TAGITOH (1-877-824-4864)
Visit wildohio.com. Click on "Wild Ohio Customer Center" and then click on "Game Check: Report a Deer or Turkey Harvest." To game-check a harvest online, make sure to use a computer hooked to a printer. A game check receipt will be issued and SHOULD be printed. When using a smartphone for game-check, you MUST SAVE the game-check receipt .pdf provided at the end of the transaction to print out later.
Visit any authorized license sales agent. A list of sales agents can be found at wildohio.com. Hunters do not need to take their deer to the agent for the game-check. Authorized license sales agents will be available for game check during normal business hours. Call for exact hours of operation before you go.

Regardless of the game-check method, the hunter must provide the 10-digit permit number, which is printed in large numbers on every permit.

The hunter must answer a series of questions like those traditionally asked at game-check stations. At the end of the process, the hunter will be issued an 18-digit permanent tag number. The first six digits are pre-printed on the permanent tag(s). When a hunter has game-checked their deer by Web or agent, they will receive a game-check receipt with their permanent tag number printed on it. Hunters using the telephone game-check method will receive the final 12 digits of the number over the phone. The first six digits are pre-printed on the permanent tag(s).

The 18-digit permanent tag number must be written on the permanent tag(s) in the spaces provided on the permanent tag(s). Remember, the first six digits are pre-printed on the permanent tag(s). The hunter must write the date and time of kill on the permanent tag and sign it.

DEER HUNTERS must write the permanent tag number on BOTH permanent tags. Like the metal tag, the completed permanent tag must then be attached to the deer. The temporary tag can be discarded. The game-check and permanent tagging process is complete.


----------



## mlayers

I don't know but I am sure it is going to confuse the ____ out of some of us......Matt


----------



## FISHIN 2

Also states a landowner cannot use this system. They must present their animal to a licenseing agent to finish their deer and turkey check in process. At least I took it to read like that, duh. Like they say, gonna confuse alot of people. Hope the GW sets up a drive by Q&A station !!! Also has no info on where these licensing agent are located. You must already know where they are located, kinda dumb not at least posting their locations as they did for check-in stations.


----------



## crappiedude

If it's like KY just call the number and follow the instructions. Very easy to do.
Or just go online and do it on the computer.

Anything is better than check stations.


----------



## Sharp Charge

You still field tag your deer like normal, but when you get home you either call the number or go to the website and complete the tagging process. 

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/pub085.pdf Page 8 explains it all better.


----------



## M.Magis

This isn&#8217;t difficult, and it&#8217;s been well documented for at least two years that it was coming. Not sure the surprise here, but it&#8217;s quite simple. Instead of finding an open check station to check a deer or turkey, now we can do it on line or over the phone. And instead of a number being stamped on a metal tag, it&#8217;s on a piece of paper. That&#8217;s it, no other differences. I didn&#8217;t think it was hard to understand, but it must be. I have no idea where you would get the idea that landowners can&#8217;t use it, but that&#8217;s not true. This started back in the spring and we used it for turkey season. To me, this is the best thing the DNR has implemented for years. I also am completely baffled how one would think this has anything to do with crop damage permits. That&#8217;s a whole different subject, though apparently just as confusing.


----------



## TomC

shoot a deer, call the number, go thru the automated phone thing, get the tag number, your done. I love it simple and easy, and you dont have to shop at a check station now.


----------



## crappiedude

M.Magis said:


> This isn&#8217;t difficult.... To me, this is the best thing the DNR has implemented in years. *I also am completely baffled how one would think this has anything to do with crop damage permits. That&#8217;s a whole different subject,* though apparently just as confusing.


X2. I know that answer confused me


----------



## Header

The landowners can use the call in method: Taken from page 16 off the previous hot link provided by Sharp Charge.

STEP 1 - The landowner hunter must immediately
attach the homemade temporary
tag to the deer or tur key at
the place where it fell.
Once finished with Step 1, the hunter legally
possesses the deer or tur key and
is free to transport it to its final destination
STEP 2 - The hunter must complete the
automated game check and permanent
tagging process by 11:30 p.m. on
the day of the harvest.


----------



## M.Magis

A land owner can also use the online method. I used it this spring. 




FISHIN 2 said:


> Also has no info on where these licensing agent are located. You must already know where they are located, kinda dumb not at least posting their locations as they did for check-in stations.


Did you miss this part? 



> A list of sales agents can be found at wildohio.com.


----------



## FISHIN 2

On page 16, column 2, paragraph 3, in bold red writing. Regulations book says " LANDOWNERS CANNOT USE THE TELEPHONE GAME CHECK OPTION" , That's where I got it from. Seems a little confusing to me.Sounds like the only option for a landowner will be internet access or a license agent.The smartphone potion is internet access also.No, caught the part of internet agent checking, just a few folks won't have the fore thought to find an agent when they're 4 counties from home. Would still be nice to have it in the book. What's a couple more printed pages for the conveinience.


----------



## M.Magis

Am I misunderstanding? How are the license agents any different than they've always been? There was no change with that.


----------



## wildman

I think it is the worst thing that the ODNR could of done. It is about saving a few buck's for them and a little convenience for others. But there are no positives only negative's for everything else. You can scout, work in food plots spend money on corn, get up at the butt crack of dawn, gut your deer, drag it, but there is a problem taking it to a check in station. Come on....

Someone shoots a buck that they think is the big one that they have been after but it isn't... then it gets called in as a doe.

or the buy there tag on line. copy it a few times. Shoot there deer put it on filled out take it home butcher it throw tag away. Next hunt grab copy of the one tag they bought then hunt again..

With the tags lost to non-callers they may not be saving as much as they think.

Yea Yea Yea cheaters are going to cheat. Well they just made it a thousand times easier...

Only 1 out of 500 deer will be seen by anyone that matters... That's coming from a GW and he feels the same way.. He does like the fact that he has less work dealing with tag's though...

Ohio has the best deer hunting in the country for the reason of 1 buck only. 
This year more bucks will be killed and not documented..

The deer #'s will be off and I bet the #'s will be lower this year.

3 different groups of people I know in KY: I asked how they liked the system 1 said that the deer that gets tagged in his area are only the ones that are worthy.. another said that to many people take advantage of it. and the 3rd said it easy but it's to easy. he said that as he laughed. One is an old friend another is one of my customers and the 3 was a guy that I played softball with once...

Bad is what it is! Anyone that say's different lives in a bubble not reality..


----------



## Lundy

Wildman,

These new regulations will not make me or or anyone I know suddenly start to take deer illegally. 

I do not, have not, and will not spend anytime trying to think of ways to cheat the system, I will just follow the law. You list many ways you believe the system can be circumvented.

I like the new system and look forward to using it this year. My glass is half full and clearly see all of the benefits of the new system for hunters. Your glass appears to be half empty and leaking


----------



## ostbucks98

Honest people are honest and scum bags are scumbags this isnt going to change peoples morals


----------



## crappiedude

I know so many people now who wouldn't go to check station in Oh & In because they have such limited hours that they're never open when they need them. They just take them home and butcher them. 
It's only going to matter to honest people anyway. 
If anyone thinks the past system prevented the same abuses, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## Ted Dressel

It will make hunting on Hollidays easier.And evening hunts.I'm all for it.


----------



## BassBlaster

I'm with Wildman, I have been against this from the beginning. You all can say what you want but I'd lay money down that there is a record number of antlerless deer checked this year or the overall number is just way low from previous years. I agree that scumbags are scumbags and honest people are honest people but its not always one or the other. Theres a whole bunch of people in the middle that may just be opertunistic scumbags and ODNR is just making this way to simple. I recently saw a study(just last week but cant remember where, I'll look it up if anyone is interested)that said 80% of men would cheat on thier wives or girlfriends if they knew up front that she would never find out. Opertunistic scumbags, they are out there and we'll see them this hunting season!!

On another note, I'm also a firm believer that the muzzle loader season being so late in the year is a bad idea. I wonder how many bucks are killed and tagged antlerless because they have allready dropped? Back when season was still in Dec, my buddy shot a buck and one side fell off when it hit the ground. The other side come off in his hand as he was draggin it out. He told the lady at the check station it was a buck and he had the antlers in the truck. She said if they are not on the deer, it is antlerless. No one keeps records on these bucks.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'm all for it...as others have said it changes nothing for me expcept saves me time, gas, and a hassel of driving to a check station. It is great for early season hunting too when it is a little (or a lot!) warm out there.

I always ask the doubters....are YOU all of sudden going to break the rules and tag multiple bucks in? Are you? If you answer no than you prove nothing has changed...poachers will continue to poach and hunters will continue to obey bag limits. 

As somebody else said it is already just as darn easy to kill a deer and butcher it...very unlikely to get caught IMO. Officers can and will ask for records from the deer processors and taxidermists (especially here)... you still need a tag and #. It will be easy for officers to identify a guy checking bucks as does...and they will. It isn't as if people will be poaching bucks and taking to taxis & processors...they will get caught with this new system. 

So it goes back to the old "mom, grand dad, wife" gets a tag...people that do this are already doing it...no change; other than the records are now easier to review that DNR has it stored in an access like database in real time. Your wife/grand dad/daughter (name your search) tags a buck every 4 years...DNR runs a query on your name and it pops right up.....they come see you to talk. Maybe your wife hunts and has killed a buck every now and again....maye she don't and you tagged 2 a few times - bang! More time to devote to enforcement not dealing with manual processing of tags.

Wildman - I buy my tags on-line; no need to copy as I can just print 50 of them when I buy it if I want to. I always print 3 copies; I keep 1 in my truck, 1 on me & 1 at home in my desk (I am a little anal - ask my wife). Somebody can already do this easily.

We basically police ourselves as Ohio sportsman...always have. There isn't enough manpower for DNR to police the community...and neither party wants that! Birds of a feather flock together....I couldn't even imagine what my father, brother, and hunting buddies would say if I just shot two bucks and said "well it's easy now you just call it in as antlerless and cut it up yourself" That just wouldn't be acceptable and I wouldn't find it acceptable behavior by any of them! Poachers will poach...we just need to keep turning them in.

I really don't see how this changes anything other than makes it easy for 99% of us

Interesting to see actual statistics after the year has closed....if it's true the system is flawed there will be a record % of the kill tagged as antlerless and less deer tagged overall. We'll know by the end of January.


----------



## crappiedude

A few years back, I located a monster buck. This was the biggest buck I have seen in over 30 years of bow hunting. He'd been feeding in the back of a bean field all summer long. 
By opening day of bow season his headless body was discovered on an adjacent farm. He was the 2nd good buck in a few years harvested off that field before the season that I know of. I hear of this quite a bit.
No check in system saved him, it only makes it harder for the rest of us.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I used it for Spring Turkey Season, my first turkey! , Thank You!......by phone....could not have gone any smoother or easier.......


----------



## Roadkil

It makes no difference to me; however, there is/will be a loss of nostalgia. 

I always enjoyed taking my deer to a check station. To me that was part of the experience/thrill of the overall hunt. You got to see what others were bringing in, here how they got it, ask questions, brag, or be harassed. To me it was all part of it. I dug the metal tags too, have a bunch all lined up on a peg in my garage from previous years. Those are mostly there for bragging rights with my buddies though. Piece of paper with a number on it now, fine; I can keep those too, but just not the same.

I have no cell phone, no internet @ the house. I will call the 800 number to check in my deer once I get home, but I will still stop by the old check station to grab my bags of ice prior to heading home (I butcher my own deer), other than that nothing will change for me. I will still buy my license, tags, etc. and continue doing what I do, the same way I have done it for the last ten years or so. 

Im just going to miss looking at what others are bringing in and hearing their stories of the hunt.


----------



## BassBlaster

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I always ask the doubters....are YOU all of sudden going to break the rules and tag multiple bucks in? Are you? If you answer no than you prove nothing has changed...poachers will continue to poach and hunters will continue to obey bag limits.


Well this is obviously directed to me and Wildman since we seem to be the only ones against this so I'll respond by saying this could be the most ignorant arguement I have heard. If I was one to poach or try and get over on the law wouldnt I be in favor of this change since it makes it so simple? For the record, I have never broken a law in my life beyond a couple traffic violations and I try my best to not break those since my CDL is what pays my bills.

Maybe you guys that are all for this are the ones that are poaching and not calling them in, I dunno. I dont normally like to accuse anyone of anything but since I'm being accused...

...and just because my answer to your question is NO, proves nothing other than I still plan to be a law abiding citizen. Unfortuneatly I dont speak for everyone.

If you guys think that there arnt people in the middle ground like I mentioned earlier that may not be regular scumbags but might when an opertunity presents itself then you are all blind.


----------



## reel

Am I missing something here ? 
Unless you have a printer in your vehicle, what good does the cell phone option do ? ?
Also do you need a color printer ? ?
...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Hey Bass - Yes, I was directing it at you, Wildman, me and every other person. I was initially on your "side of the fence" when I heard about this 3 years ago - that was my knee jerk reaction. Then I asked myself the question - does this change mean any of my hunting practices will change? I answer "no"; I'll continue to obey bag limits and check my deer. Same with everybody else I hunt with - no change at all for us.

It's an example that MOST of us are going to answer "no" to the question; which is proof MOST of us won't change a thing meaning break the bag limit rules.

As has been cited over and over again...poaching multiple bucks is just as easy now. Some poachers don't tag deer at all - no change. Others tag multiple bucks via spouse, kids, parents, grandparents. Now instead of whomever has that "extra" buck tag checking the deer at a physical station they check it using this method - no change.

I just don't see how you guys think all of a sudden a guy that has always in the past obeyed the single buck rule will suddenly start killing multiple bucks just because the tag is called in or internet based? 

I guess we can agree to disagree for now an revisit the topic after we have some 2011-2012 results to review.

Reel - they provide your tag #'s over the phone...you write them in the designated space on your issued tag...now your deer is legal. You don't need to print anything in the field...everything is on your issued deer tag.

I haven't used this system yet (I had a lousy turley season), but I can tell I will really like the convenience!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Another quick point...it will be easy as pie to get an idea if somebody you know is abusing the system. The tags are now completely different. If you come to my house in the summer 2015 and I have more than 4 antlered bucks tagged with the new system it's time to start asking questions Perhaps they belong to a relative...which would lead to even more questions.

Most hunters (including me) like to display and collect antlers. I have some mounts, skull mounts, and skull plates. My level of display varies..I have the shoulder mounts in the house and everything else in the garage...it'd be pretty esy to tell how many bucks I've taken and when. A guy that shoots 3 bucks a year under this system would have to keep his antlers out of sight and couldn't get it mounted unless he was willing to take the risk (taxi's will be turning in customer logs with tag #'s upon request).


----------



## BassBlaster

I agree, we'll have to wait till we have some year end numbers to know if there is any change. I hope I am wrong and I will admit I was wrong if need be. I just see way too much opertunity for abuse here.

I do like that I now have an option of not going to a check station allthough it has never really been a problem for me. I was never a fan of having to have your deer checked by 8pm on the last day of season. That forces some to cut the day short. Now you could call it in from the field if need be. Thats the only advantage I see to this system for me personally though.


----------



## Dragons4u

I was discussing this type of check system nearly five years ago with someone. I thought it was a great idea and would save money for the ODNR, but after a long debate with my friend, I came to see his point of view. 
Either way, you'll have people who poach, or cheat the system in some other way, but now that they don't have to have their deer checked by someone else, those probabilities increase greatly that more people will do it. I had brought it up with a wildlife officer back then, and the thought the same thing, it would just open up more people to poaching. I wonder what he thinks of it now. I'll ask him when I see him again.

And I agree on the nastalgia part....Now I don't get to show off my deer(even if all I've taken are does) and talk with people right away (or close to right away) after taking it. Now it's just a phone call or couple pushes of a button. Just seems......bleh.


----------



## icefisherman4life

I'm all for the easy of it. But i think its gonna be easier for people to not check deer in. They can say, "oh well its late i dont feel like calling. ill just not call this one in and keep my tag". I know alot of people down in the area that i hunt will not use the call or computer method. They are just gonna not check their deer all together.


----------



## ChutesGoer

One important fact here is that you need to provide the checked-in number at the processor. If people are processing their own deer and wanted to poach before, they did. This doesn't change now. It doesn't make it easier. The only deer those people check in anyway are the one's they want to show off. Otherwise, they are butchered in a garage and never see a check-in station. It was already easy to poach deer in Ohio. It did get easier, but it certainly won't increase the numbers as much as people think. I will say this, it just saved the hunting population a ton of money in gas.

I love the thought of shooting a deer, getting my field tag on it, getting back in my stand, checking the deer in on my phone, and keep hunting. I don't have to make any plans to get the deer to the check-in station, I don't have to get down early to make sure I make it before closing. 

This is to say nothing of the sheer number of dollars spent on metal tags, paper forms, data entry personnel, etc. This was a no brainer to me. The smart-phone option, btw, keeps you from having to print anything. You show the processor the number on your phone and they record it.


----------



## Lundy

I'm sure that the view of the new system will vary based upon each individuals situation.

For me it will be great. The deer processor we use is just 10 minutes East from where we hunt. To check a deer we have to go in to Athens, about 20 minutes to the West. During the deer gun season the District 4 office is open for checking so it's not too bad. During the 2 day gun and the MZ season only a local gun store in Athens is open and only until 6 PM and then there is the Lodi market that is open late but it takes us 30-40 minutes, again the wrong direction, to get there and then back to the processor.

With the new system we can kill a deer and field check it and have it to the butcher immediately if it is hot out or we can wait and drop it off on our way out that evening. Very easy, no more running all over back and forth to check a deer.

I hope it doesn't increase poaching, plenty of it already going on with the old system. I know with the new electronic data base that will be easily searchable I would want to be the family poacher than has my wife and kids checking in multiple deer each for me every year. No way to search that data with the old system, easy, easy, easy to check with the new system.


----------



## wildman

I have not been on here is a few. But after reading all the post on how great it will be and how poachers will be poachers is amazing to me. It is amazing in the fact that there are so many nieve people out there. I am in total agreement with *Bassblaster.*
I deal with people that hunt my area that have the son's wives and daughters that check in there deer so they can shoot more bucks. It is hard to catch them when you are in a hunting family like the people that I am faily sure have take-in advantage of it. 

*LUNDY* anyone that knows me will tell you that I am an optimistic person but what I am not is nieve. I see the real world not the one that I wish it would be. More bucks will be shot and not checked in as bucks. the numbers of deer will be down. 

I will agree to disagree.... Time will tell, but as *Bassblaster* states if I was a poacher then I would be for the new check-in system not against it.

What I have stated in my prior post sums up my feelings. So I will leave it at that...


----------



## M.Magis

wildman said:


> I have not been on here is a few. But after reading all the post on how great it will be and how poachers will be poachers is amazing to me. It is amazing in the fact that there are so many nieve people out there. I am in total agreement with *Bassblaster.*
> I deal with people that hunt my area that have the son's wives and daughters that check in there deer so they can shoot more bucks. It is hard to catch them when you are in a hunting family like the people that I am faily sure have take-in advantage of it.
> 
> *LUNDY* anyone that knows me will tell you that I am an optimistic person but what I am not is nieve. I see the real world not the one that I wish it would be. More bucks will be shot and not checked in as bucks. the numbers of deer will be down.
> 
> I will agree to disagree.... Time will tell, but as *Bassblaster* states if I was a poacher then I would be for the new check-in system not against it.
> 
> What I have stated in my prior post sums up my feelings. So I will leave it at that...


Real simple question, how will this make it any eaiser for poachers? I really thought this wasn't hard to understand, but it must be. The ONLY difference will be the metal tag. That's the *ONLY *difference. Every deer is still tagged and recorded with a number, just like before. Except now, that number is much more easily tracked. Just like before, you will have to present that number to prove legal ownership of a deer or deer parts. No change except the number is no longer on a metal tag. So tell us, what makes this easier for poachers? I'm seeing a lof of whining, but it all seems based on ignorance of the new system instead of real issues.


----------



## wildman

I figued you would chime in with some crap commit Magis. It was only a matter of time. I hope it is only on here that you act this way for I would hate to be a guy that works under you... 

"I really thought this wasn't hard to understand, but it must be"

"Did you miss this part?"

"This isn&#8217;t difficult, and it&#8217;s been well documented for at least two years that it was coming. Not sure the surprise here, but it&#8217;s quite simple."

Some of Magis's lovely, are you people that stupid QUOTES

Because we disagree doesn't mean we don't understand it, Or that we are below your super human capacity to learn and comprehend 



1 out of 500 will be seen. If that...

I have gone though how and why already.

The sky isn't falling but the new system makes it much much easier.... just that simple...

Fish-n-fool
_*"We basically police ourselves as Ohio sportsman...always have. There isn't enough manpower for DNR to police the community...and neither party wants that! Birds of a feather flock together....I couldn't even imagine what my father, brother, and hunting buddies would say if I just shot two bucks and said "well it's easy now you just call it in as antlerless and cut it up yourself" That just wouldn't be acceptable and I wouldn't find it acceptable behavior by any of them! Poachers will poach...we just need to keep turning them in."*_

YOU are 100% RIGHT ON THIS ONE... I am sure we agree on most things just not this one.


----------



## M.Magis

wildman said:


> I figued you would chime in with some crap commit Magis. It was only a matter of time. I hope it is only on here that you act this way for I would hate to be a guy that works under you...
> 
> "I really thought this wasn't hard to understand, but it must be"
> 
> "Did you miss this part?"
> 
> "This isnt difficult, and its been well documented for at least two years that it was coming. Not sure the surprise here, but its quite simple."
> 
> Some of Magis's lovely, are you people that stupid QUOTES
> 
> Because we disagree doesn't mean we don't understand it, Or that we are below your super human capacity to learn and comprehend
> 
> 
> 
> 1 out of 500 will be seen. If that...
> 
> I have gone though how and why already.
> 
> The sky isn't falling but the new system makes it much much easier.... just that simple...


I asked serious questions. Sorry if you get offended, but its all in how you interpret things. Again, I thought this was all easy to understand, but I guess its not. So, un-bunch your undergarments and explain to me what will make this easier for poachers? I dont get it.


----------



## ChutesGoer

wildman said:


> 1 out of 500 will be seen. If that...
> 
> I have gone though how and why already.
> 
> The sky isn't falling but the new system makes it much much easier.... just that simple...


I am not nearly as concerned with how and why you think it would happen, but I would love to see the study you did on these numbers. 1 in 500? This couldn't be more insane. This is the reason people become sarcastic with their replies. Some numbers for you:

Last year Ohio Deer Hunters checked in approx 240,000 deer. Let's say with poaching, 500k were killed that is 1 checked in for every 2 killed.

If that number increases, like you suggest, to 1 in every 500, the number of deer killed goes to 120 million. 120 MILLION deer killed in the state of Ohio. Now do you see why people think other's takes are ludicrous? 

Ok, let's give you the benefit of the doubt. Let's say that because of the new check-in procedures the number of checked in deer gets cut in half. Down to say, 120k. At 1 deer checked for every 500 killed the total number of deer killed will be 60 MILLION.

I am okay with you not liking the new check-in system but even some of us non-poachers are really looking forward to it. If you want others to buy in to what you believe, you are going to have to come up with some realistic numbers. Also, some backing for those numbers.


----------



## wildman

In prior years you had to take them to a check-in station there for the person checking it in or a GW at the check in station had to look at it. Now 1 and 500 deer will be seen by a person that could bust someone for ileagaly checking it in. (wife daughter that checking it in when they don't hunt ect.) Now you just call it in and they do not get seen... *The 1 and 500 came from a GW.* One that has the same concerns....

I didn't think it was that hard to understand! LOL

I think you missunderstood what 1 out of 500 deer seen meant. Is it easier to check your deer in? YES but with that comes more temptation for the middle of the road kind of guy's to just butcher it and save a tag. or call it in as a doe so they can shoot another buck. was it possible before? Yes But it just is another step to make it easier. Money is tight and people get more tempted to save a buck by getting it home and butchering it. That temptation I am sure has always been there but now it just gets easier... 

As for the grundy's in a bunch, I just read your post and that is how I see your post coming off as.


----------



## M.Magis

Explain to me why it matters that a deer is SEEN by a person. The only thing I can think of is maybe you&#8217;re worried about someone tagging in imaginary deer, but obviously that won&#8217;t happen. Why does it matter that some 18 year old girl doesn&#8217;t hand me a metal tag to put on my deer?


----------



## wildman

No, I don't think I will....


----------



## bkr43050

Even if there are a handful of guys who find a way to cheat this system I do believe that the traceability that the new system incorporates will add the ability for the DNR to do a better job of monitoring in other areas. With everything in a database they will be able to track every tag within their system within seconds and see who it belongs to. I don't believe the old system ever did that for them.

Many folks keep throwing out examples of people who will cheat this system but I can't say that I really know any that will. I know of a few who I have already wondered whether they checked in all the deer they harvested. That will not change with this. The point that I am trying to make is that the number of guys who may cheat the system seems to be pretty minimal in comparison to the thousands that follow the law. So if we hunters are harvesting a quarter of a million deer each year it does not concern me all that much that there may be a small number of cheaters. I have to think that number would be much less than 1% of the entire harvest and that is not even considering the number of deer that never did get reported. But I still hope that those who do cheat the system get nailed somewhere along the way which many do eventually. It just seems that making the over 99% of us law-abiding hunters be inconvenienced for the hope that they may catch some of those less than 1% of the crooks really does not make any sense.


----------



## reel

Will the list of deer that hunters "checked in" and those who bought tags, be available online for all of us to review ?
...


----------



## M.Magis

reel said:


> Will the list of deer that hunters "checked in" and those who bought tags, be available online for all of us to review ?
> ...


One would sure hope not.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

There are some valid points here, and tempers are getting flared. I agree that we may see more poaching with this system. The way the economy is, there may be a few guys tempted by the rules. If a guy is hunting for food for his family because of lack of work, I could see an individual not tagging. Not saying it's right, but your family has gotta eat. Now, that being said, (I'm sure a few of you will grill me on that. It's okay, I wouldn't have said it if I didn't expect it) the Poachers are probably not on these forums and aren't aware of the regs anyway. Will we see a decrease in the total harvest? Possibly. I think we should all do what have to do as sportsman and help our ODW make this system work. We can argue the pros and cons all we want, but until the verdict is in, let's do OUR best to police ourselves and leave the enforcement to the guys we pay to do that. We have the 1-800 number if we see poaching, let's utilize that and make this a safe and enjoyable hunting season. 

I will miss taking my deer to a check station as I've only been hunting for a few years, but that still don mean I can't pack it with ice and take the long way to the processors. Lol. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## bkr43050

reel said:


> Will the list of deer that hunters "checked in" and those who bought tags, be available online for all of us to review ?
> ...


I was not implying that the database would make it accessible to the public. It just gives the DOW a tool. There is no good reason why it should be public domain.

Once again in the scenario that Wannabitaworm cited as to cheating the system the guy who opts to not check in his deer for the reason that he can't afford it is not going to take it to a check in site either. He will be breaking the rule either way.


----------



## icefisherman4life

heres a question? will the phone ever been "busy" like on opening day of gun season? will you get a busy tone? and have to wait to get through?


----------



## TomC

Guess im missing something, i wouldnt care if the ODNR had a list of names on who bought tags and how many deer they tagged with em. Also im gona have to agree with M.Magis- theres a whole lotta whining going on here.


----------



## wildman

Whining?????? Disagreement maybe. No whining

The mention that it all went well with turkey was brought up,and Turkey season is when it was first introduced...
There was no mention that the #'s were drasticly lower from years prior.....

Whats up with that? Let me guess, because of the weather???? LOL Get real...

In KY, yes you can get on a web sight and find out who has killed deer. So I was told..

Magis, my bad on the commit below.

I understand the system and have spoke to a GW about it. These were his concerns, mainly the buck called in as a doe. Change isn't something I fear. It is a great buck state slowly turning into MICHIGAN....LOL


----------



## crappiedude

Whining, I don't see any whining. Wildman is simply expressing his concerns. He's not whining.
That being said I don't agree with Wildman.
I think change from a system that has been in place for years is a little scary. I do think people will cheat this system but I just think it will be the same people who cheated the other system. It's who they are.
I remember back in the day when crossbow seasons were first introduced. It was also a change that created lots of controvercy. All these same concerns came up. It was the poachers weapon and it was going to destroy hunting as we all know it. I bet Lundy remembers those arguements. Nothing changed except the hunting got better.

Just remeber if nothing ever changed we'd be driving on dirt roads and going to the bathroom in the woods. Change can be good.


----------



## Lundy

crappiedude said:


> I bet Lundy remembers those arguements.


I still have the scars to remind me


----------



## Bassnpro1

wildman said:


> There was no mention that the #'s were drasticly lower from years prior.....


Am I the only one who think the number of deer checked in will increase because of the new system? I Know more than a few people who have not driven to a check in station because it was closed/ too inconvient and just butchered the deer that night. The people I know were willing to check the deer in, just not wait around til the next day because of work etc. They will check them in this year. 

Just another point of view. Most of these non checked in deer were shot and recovered on a Sunday evening hunt with the work week ahead of them. 

I also think that more bucks will get checked in. Seems to be the opposite of what Wildman thinks, but I could see many people calling in a imaginary buck if they were not able to harvest one during the season becuase 1.) they might have a skull laying around they found while shed hunting. 2.) they just want to call their unused tag in at the end of the year to see how the system works. Who knows. 

I do know it won't change anything I do and my close hunting friends.


----------



## wildman

It didn't with Turkey They are a lot lower than years past....


----------



## Carpn

Turkey season also rained a bunch. I know alot of people who ate turk tags who usually tag out.


----------



## Carpn

I like how KY has their system. I can check every day by county and see who tagged in deer. I hope Ohio's ends up similar.


----------



## wildman

Rain means a lot of people that work out side had more time to hunt.... And A lot of people that hunt work out side.... I don't buy it....


----------



## crappiedude

wildman said:


> Rain means a lot of people that work out side had more time to hunt.... And A lot of people that hunt work out side.... I don't buy it....


huh!!!!! Everyone I know who hunts works inside.


----------



## M.Magis

wildman said:


> Rain means a lot of people that work out side had more time to hunt.... And A lot of people that hunt work out side.... I don't buy it....


Good grief, just stop. You're making things up trying to prove your delusional point. Obviously you don't know much about turkey hunting. This was one of the worst seasons since we've had turkey seasons. No one likes to be wrong, but come on.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

> Turkey season also rained a bunch. I know alot of people who ate turk tags who usually tag out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1301673#ixzz1agUf8Fwl


Yep; I didn't even get an aopportunity and my two buddies that always tag out both ate their tags....lots of poor weather this spring season!


----------



## wildman

Deer #'s down 11%.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Too early for concern although it looks like all the harvest numbers are down very slightly


----------



## Huntinbull

This system may leave more opportunity for people to poach by not tagging the animal. The opportunity for them to be caught is basically the same though. They have to get the untagged animal out of the woods without being seen. they have to get it home without being seen. and they have to get it processed and in the freezer without it becoming public knowledge. We can all help stop these actions by paying attention to deer we see being dragged and transported. If you don't see a tag on it, call 1-800-POACHER and give them the license plate number. Be an asset in the fight against poaching.


----------



## tcba1987

The same people who cheated in the past and didnt tag in their deer will do it just like they always did in the past. The honest & ethical hunter will follow the game laws and do things the right way, i dont see it making much difference in the kill numbers or the number of people who will "cheat" the system and it IS way more convenient to use IMO.


----------



## Huntinbull

tcba1987 said:


> The same people who cheated in the past and didnt tag in their deer will do it just like they always did in the past. The honest & ethical hunter will follow the game laws and do things the right way, i dont see it making much difference in the kill numbers or the number of people who will "cheat" the system and it IS way more convenient to use IMO.


So you are saying that someone who cheated or lied once about something, for instance a deal on the OGF marketplace, is very likely to do it again and shouldn't be trusted? You do not believe that they could see the error of their ways and make things right? Interesting.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

My county (Greene) is up, so us Greene county boys are honest hunters


----------



## bkr43050

My county's number is down or at least was prior to the numbers of gun week but it has nothing to do with the new checking system. I am personally seeing WAY fewer deer and most everyone in the county is experiencing the same. I think the harvests of the last few seasons have begun to take the population down some and now in some areas you really need to work for your deer. The point that I am making is that folks should not try to relate the new checking system with this. I believe it is more related to the liberal allotments of tags and damage permits.

I used the new check system last week for the first time personally and found it very easy. I had to do the online method because of a landowner tag but I was done with it in less than 5 minutes. I had my deer in a cooler by the time I probably would have been returning from town at the check station.


----------



## Seaturd

Not that it matters much now but the last 6 out of 7 deer I checked in at a checking station the metal tag was handed to me by the clerk and I put it on the deer. The one time the clerk put it on was because the GW was standing there.


----------



## bad luck

My opinion.....VERY EASY!!!!!!! have done it online and on the phone.

Seeing how we've all figured out to use a computer to get on here, then I don't see how it can be construed as difficult....if you got brains enough to log on as a user for OGF, then thats pretty much the steps to check in your deer/get your license etc.



I wish they had implemented this system years ago and look forward to not having to wait in line behind folks going to a store to check in deer!!

According to some folks on here, maybe deer tags should cost about $200/each, that way the state can pay for an actual game warden who could personally check in every single deer, and personally dispatch it to the butcher shops, and then outlaw butchering it yourself, as thats the only true way to drastically put a dent in poaching---pre or post online/phone in system.


Is the reason walleye/steelhead/perch numbers are down any given year also attributed to online check in system? Whoops, they don't have a check in system......everybody must be poachers then!!!


----------



## Header

My buddies phone screen would time out(blank), then the first number entered would turn on the screen then you had to enter it again. After half way through the 3rd try he had an incoming text which ended the check in. Later he finished. Had a hard time only because of his phone, mine worked fine but when done the screen was filled with all the numbers.


----------



## AEFISHING

It is the wettest year on record.

Enough Said.


----------

